# Which Chain Should I Buy?



## Master Slater (Aug 2, 2012)

Trying to determine which chain to buy for my 2012 Trek Remedy 8 (all mountain rig). Drivetrain is as follows:

Front Derailleur Shimano SLX, direct mount
Rear Derailleur Shimano Deore XT M780 Shadow
Crank Shimano M552, 42/32/24
Cassette Shimano HG62-10 11-36, 10 speed


There's surprisingly little information online regarding the differences in chains, beyond the usual marketing hype, etc.

I'm looking for the best chain available that fits both the bike and all-mountain use.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Sram PC-1031, 1051 or 1071, your choice depending on your budget.


----------



## Master Slater (Aug 2, 2012)

Trail6 said:


> Sram PC-1031, 1051 or 1071, your choice depending on your budget.


And those will run on a Shimano drivetrain with no issues?

I assume 1071 is the best one?


----------



## BlueWhyte (Aug 2, 2010)

KMC DX10SC($24 on Amazon). Uses a master link instead of a chain pin. Great chain and it's cheap. Easy to replace. Just order a couple extra "missing links" and you're good to go. Easiest chain to install, and if necessary, fix on the trail.


----------



## Master Slater (Aug 2, 2012)

re: SRAM chains, what about PC 1091?


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

1091 is fine too just more pricey. Srams run on Shimano drivetrains with no problems and the masterlink makes disassembly and any trailside repairs simple.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

Trail6 said:


> 1091 is fine too just more pricey. Srams run on Shimano drivetrains with no problems and the masterlink makes disassembly and any trailside repairs simple.


yea thats the ticket!!


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

SRAM 10 speed chains come with a master link that is not intended to be opened again. While it's possible to open them with tools, I don't think the links make trail-side maintenance any easier. KMC uses re-usable master links that are meant to be opened. 
Having said that, I use SRAM 1071 simply because I started using that model chain on a specific bike and never had a problem with it. I replace after about 3000-4000 miles so it's not a major expense to go with a better chain.


----------



## Master Slater (Aug 2, 2012)

borabora said:


> SRAM 10 speed chains come with a master link that is not intended to be opened again. While it's possible to open them with tools, I don't think the links make trail-side maintenance any easier. KMC uses re-usable master links that are meant to be opened.
> Having said that, I use SRAM 1071 simply because I started using that model chain on a specific bike and never had a problem with it. I replace after about 3000-4000 miles so it's not a major expense to go with a better chain.


Settled on the SRAM PC 1091R...

Only chain on Amazon that could be here tomorrow. Gotta love Prime!

Tried to find specific info as to whether or not this chain was appropriate for all mountain use. There's sadly so little information out there when it comes to this sort of thing.


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

Did you not see on the middle chainring where it says only use Shimano HG-X chains?

I don't think you will have any issues though Shimano claims their chain is designed shift better with the dynasys drive train.


----------



## Master Slater (Aug 2, 2012)

mattnmtns said:


> Did you not see on the middle chainring where it says only use Shimano HG-X chains?
> 
> I don't think you will have any issues though Shimano claims their chain is designed shift better with the dynasys drive train.


Nope, didn't see that. Then again, I didn't look... So I hope my bike doesn't explode violently underneath me due to not using a Shimano chain.
Something tells me it won't. 

Besides, no one recommended Shimano, so it seems like SRAM is the way to go.


----------

